# Engine bay shine up



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Used some C3 on the engine bay today, very pleased


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks nice and tidy mate, good job.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bonsai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Bonsai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


Did you mean "Banzai"......


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good. Nice bit of carbon going on:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Bonsai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


:lol:

SMALL TREES!

:lol:

C3 is excellent in the engine bay (and the arch liners, and the tyres, and the door shuts, and the trim, the lights, the interior...)


----------

